# Leaves curling and turning dark green stripes



## Jolkro (Dec 31, 2007)

My babies are 5 weeks old and doing great...but the leaves on some of them are curling under with a dark green in their leaves like stripes sort of. They are under a 400 watt HID 18/6 and have been doing great. Any suggestions:hairpull:


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, most times when the _tips_ curl under for me it is signs of over fertilizing.  When the leaves are dark green, most times this could be an excess of N.  What are you using for fertilizer?  How often are you dosing the plants?


----------



## Puff- The Magic Dragon (Dec 31, 2007)

Jolkro said:
			
		

> My babies are 5 weeks old and doing great...but the leaves on some of them are curling under with a dark green in their leaves like stripes sort of. They are under a 400 watt HID 18/6 and have been doing great. Any suggestions:hairpull:



Zinc deficiency, maybe?

I haven't seen a link to the Plant Abuse Chart on this forum for some reason. Some of the old gang from OG saved most of it. Here's a link- http://marijuana-ro.com/index.php?page=plant-abuse-chart-and-photos


----------



## Jolkro (Dec 31, 2007)

using 1/3 cap in 1 gallon jug, twice a day for 28 plants 5 weeks old All Purpose Plant Food.:holysheep:


----------

